# Audi Q7: Elegant Luxury with H&R



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The German newspaper Bild am Sonntag awarded the Audi Q7 with the "Golden Steering-Wheel" as the best car of its class so it belongs to the High-Society of the SUVs already. H&R now offers suspension components for the big car from Ingolstadt.
High tension sport springs lower the Audi by approx. 35 mm to improve the optics and the handling. Alternatively an electronic lowering system is available for the cars with air-suspension. The ETS lowers the SUV approx. 40mm, all selectable car-modes retain.
TRAK+ wheel spacers are in development and will be available soon.
All H&R suspension components are produced using ISO 9001 and have been TÜV approved.
Sport spring set for cars with steel-springs:
29107-1, lowering approx. 35 mm
ETS - electronic lowering system for cars with air-suspension:
29244-2, lowering approx. 40mm


----------

